# wanting to buy moorings owner's time



## rdemarco (Jun 4, 2007)

hello

i am a former owner of a lagoon 380 catamaran.

i am looking to buy moorings owner's time for a 1-2 week charter for the spring of 2011, in la paz (mexico)

thanx

rd


----------



## captbones (Sep 23, 2006)

*Owner Time for Sale*

Not sure if this fits what you are looking for but we still have a few points of Sunsail owners time for sail on a 39 foot monohull. Since Moorings and Sunsail are owned by the same parent company, you would probably find Sunsail an acceptable alternative. If interested check us out at Welcome to Woza Moya

Pieter


----------



## Maytrix (Jan 17, 2011)

Like captbones, I also have a 39' in the Sunsail program. We haven't sold any time yet for 2011 so we could sell up to 14 days. It sounds like Captbones might not have that much, otherwise he posted first, so if you can do it with him, you should.

Any questions, let me know.

I just realized Sunsail doesn't have a base in Mexico, but I could sell time that could be used in Moorings as well, but there are other fees, so whether it made sense or not would depend on what you are looking at.


----------



## roy89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have 2 weeks of short notice low season time and 10 days low or high season available for 2011 in the moorings if anyone is interested


----------



## roy89 (Mar 21, 2011)

You can switch owners time between Sunsail and Moorings for a $300 fee. I'm not sure if Moorings have a base in La Paz?


----------



## katie_gaut (May 24, 2005)

*I'm also looking for Moorings time*

Hello,
I hope it's okay to tag along on this post, but we're also looking for Moorings time in La Paz, but in November 2011. We'd be interested in looking into SunSail points as well if they can be traded. If anyone is interested in a mountain vacation, we have homes in Missoula, Montana and a vacation rental on Flathead Lake (Montana) for possible trade/partial trade. Feel free to email me directly.

Thanks,
Katie


----------



## roy89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Katie, email me directly and I can explain exactly how the owners time works for sunsail and moorings. [email protected]


----------



## sasnell (Jul 9, 2012)

We are looking to buy Moorings owner time for a catamaran in the BVIs in December, 2012. Anyone looking to sell an unused week? Thanks in advance!


----------



## tridave (Dec 15, 2011)

i have a lagoon 440 available for december but i pulled it out of the catamaran company's fleet several years ago. my email address is [email protected]


----------



## OR_mei (Aug 1, 2011)

If any of you are looking for moorings or us sail time feel free to contact me. Time needs to be used before dec 15th. 
Thanks 
Duncan.L.Roberts&gmail.com


----------



## stephenolafson (Sep 17, 2006)

Anyone have owners time available for February 2015?

We are looking for seven days or so in the BVI's preferably...

Cheers


----------



## Sea leap (Jun 8, 2015)

We are looking to buy Moorings or SunsailOwner Time for a catamaran in the Seychelles in December, 2015. Anyone looking to sell an unused week? Thanks in advance!


----------

